# Prototipo a partir de un mouse.



## adri_hs_7 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola, como estan?

La verdad es que soy bastante nuevo en ese foro y creo q es estupendo. 

Pues ahi va mi problema:

Debo crear un raton que se mueva con pulsadores, es decir, sin necesidad de desplazar un elemento (en ese caso el mouse). 
La idea seria instalar 6 pulsadores en una placa (4 para las direcciones y 2 para los clicks derecho e izquierdo.)
No se si me explico bien.

La pregunta esta en cómo podria yo substituïr los fotoreceptores y leds que llevan al interior del mouse (de bola) para que sean pulsadores. Es decir; que al pulsar un pulsador el puntero del mouse se despaze hacia arriva.



A ver expertos si podeis ayudarme 
Saldudos y gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 25, 2008)

amigo:
1) necesitarias 8 botones.

arriba, abajo, izquierda, derecha, derecha arriba, derecha abajo, izquierda arriba, izquierda abajo.

y otros 2 mas para los clicks del ratón.

2) es mucho mas complicado lograr q este dispositivo funcione por los mismos metodos q un mouse, t conviene quedarte con lo q ya esta inventado.

de ultima, una tablita digital tipo notebook.

saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Sep 25, 2008)

Puedes realizar un pequeño oscilador de una frecuencia que puedas regulas desde un 1hz hasta 100 hz, depende de la velocidad que quieras.
En la salida de ese oscilador deves de conectar una red R-C para conseguir un pequeño desfase que aplicas a cualquier puerta logica para obtener una onda cuadrada.

Mediante pulsadores de 2 circuitos deves de aplicar estas 2 señales en el punto que estan conectados las fotocelulas.

Espero que hayas comprendido la idea. Si tienes duda revisa como funciona un "encoder". 


Estas 2 ondas son las que tienes que conseguir.






cada rueda del mouse controla la luz que llega a 2 fotodiodos (a simple vista parece solo uno), dicha rueda actua segun esta imagen.


----------



## adri_hs_7 (Sep 27, 2008)

hmm vale
voy a informaciónrmarme un poco mas.

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2008)

buena información la de tiopepe, y lo de los fotodiodos, es verdad, si no fuesen 2 no podria distinguir si va hacia delante o atras, o hacia izquiera o derecha.

tiene q haber 2 referencia y a la vez la ruedita tener los fragmentos de luz y oscuridad.

pero mas alla de eso, la forma de pasarlo a señales cuadradas me parece una muy buena idea.


----------

